# Top Grossing Tours Of All Time (to date)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was surprised a little by the list. Been to a few of these.

1) Rolling Stones - A Bigger Bang - 2005 thru 2007 - $558 Million

2) U2 - Vertigo - 2005 thru 2006 - 389 million GBP

3) The Police - Reunion Tour - 2005 thru 2006 - $340 Million

4) The Rolling Stones - Bridges To Babylon/No Security Tour - 1997 $339 Mil

5) The Rolling Stones - Voodoo Lounge - 1995 - $319 Million


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I was surprised a little by the list. Been to a few of these.
> 
> 1) Rolling Stones - A Bigger Bang - 2005 thru 2007 - $558 Million
> 
> ...


I've heard that the Rolling Stones figures are a wee bit misleading as they have sponsorship to help with the costs of touring.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

How many people were at the Police gig in Toronto in 1978? 150? something like that I think.How things change,,,,,,


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Jimmypaz said:


> How many people were at the Police gig in Toronto in 1978? 150? something like that I think.How things change,,,,,,


Yeah, the legend goes that their first show in Canada was to a nearly-empty Horseshoe? Is that correct?

Good to see them on the list, though; if ever there was a band that deserved to do (one) reunion tour and then be able to retire to an island somewhere, it's them... and Cream, I guess.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep, it's true alright, the Demics outdrew them .


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

3 out of 5 by the Stones.
It's pretty sad that Mick Taylor hasn't seen a penny from the Stones in 25 years.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...or-lives-rundown-Suffolk-semi-shabby-car.html


----------

